# Heads up for you Lyft Power Driver Bonus Drivers.



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

In the recent weeks drivers have noticed that they have met the qualifications for the Power Driver Bonus 10% or 20% but Lyft isn't paying out. From what I'm gathering is that the Acceptance rating is off and will show one thing on the app and other on the dash board. This has happened to me as well as a few others here. My advice is to screen shot the gauges before and after your very last ride of the week. Showing you have hit each qualifier, currently the only response I've gotten from Lyft is they are working on the problem and will keep me updated.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

yeah happened to me one time. I was at 9.5 hours. turned on the app for 1 hour couldn't find a ride. then my gauge reset to ZERO. I didn't have screen shot so I couldn't fight it


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

In San Diego its the # of rides, not time. I was paid out this last week with no issues.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> In San Diego its the # of rides, not time. I was paid out this last week with no issues.


Either way make sure you have a screen shot.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Its a matter of time before they abolish the power driver bonus. If you drive 50 hours and completed 10 hours of prime time no commission for Lyft. This business giveaway cannot continue if Lyft wants to be serious in contending against Uber.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Its a matter of time before they abolish the power driver bonus. If you drive 50 hours and completed 10 hours of prime time no commission for Lyft. This business giveaway cannot continue if Lyft wants to be serious in contending against Uber.


This is why Lyft is moving away from hours and to # of rides given. This way they only give bonuses when they are making a shit ton of money off of us. Sucky way to go with it but i can see this pilot they are doing with # of rides for certain cities working and them moving this to all cities in 2016. just wait


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Its a matter of time before they abolish the power driver bonus. If you drive 50 hours and completed 10 hours of prime time no commission for Lyft. This business giveaway cannot continue if Lyft wants to be serious in contending against Uber.


The amount of drivers qualifing for the power bonus is likely an extremely small % and likely not coating them much of anything.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Just received an email back... looks like they are giving me the bonus. I'm Happy if this was Uber they would have found some way to weasel out of it.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Its a matter of time before they abolish the power driver bonus. If you drive 50 hours and completed 10 hours of prime time no commission for Lyft. This business giveaway cannot continue if Lyft wants to be serious in contending against Uber.


LYFT will still gets the $2.70 Safety Fee per ride.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> LYFT will still gets the $2.70 Safety Fee per ride.


at least Lyft does not take that out of the "fare" like uber does.

Lyft mini pays $3.20
Uber mini $2.40

plus many tips.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

It happened to me last week. The app was showing less hours and the daily summary I has to write to them about it.


----------



## turnpikewarrior (Oct 19, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, but I just got notified that to qualify for the PDB, starting March 7, you need to have a vehicle 2011 or newer? What kinda BS is that? My '07 Avalanche is definitely more comfortable that a lot of these econo-boxes I see running around. I keep my truck immaculate, not an easy task here in the snow belt, and a lot of people think its much newer. (The body style stayed the same from '07-'13 when they stopped building them) No offense to you people driving these smaller cars, but I'm a big guy; I am not comfortable driving or even riding in a small car. But just because of chronology, somebody with a five year old Corolla with 200k + miles and a duct-taped bumper get the PDB, and I don't?


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Dec 9, 2015)

turnpikewarrior said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I just got notified that to qualify for the PDB, starting March 7, you need to have a vehicle 2011 or newer? What kinda BS is that? My '07 Avalanche is definitely more comfortable that a lot of these econo-boxes I see running around. I keep my truck immaculate, not an easy task here in the snow belt, and a lot of people think its much newer. (The body style stayed the same from '07-'13 when they stopped building them) No offense to you people driving these smaller cars, but I'm a big guy; I am not comfortable driving or even riding in a small car. But just because of chronology, somebody with a five year old Corolla with 200k + miles and a duct-taped bumper get the PDB, and I don't?


It's happening in Philadelphia too:


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

turnpikewarrior said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I just got notified that to qualify for the PDB, starting March 7, you need to have a vehicle 2011 or newer? What kinda BS is that? My '07 Avalanche is definitely more comfortable that a lot of these econo-boxes I see running around. I keep my truck immaculate, not an easy task here in the snow belt, and a lot of people think its much newer. (The body style stayed the same from '07-'13 when they stopped building them) No offense to you people driving these smaller cars, but I'm a big guy; I am not comfortable driving or even riding in a small car. But just because of chronology, somebody with a five year old Corolla with 200k + miles and a duct-taped bumper get the PDB, and I don't?


I'm not sure they would accept a vehicle with a "taped-together bumper." Aside from that, you have a good argument. I would like to see Lyft address it.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

turnpikewarrior said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I just got notified that to qualify for the PDB, starting March 7, you need to have a vehicle 2011 or newer? What kinda BS is that? My '07 Avalanche is definitely more comfortable that a lot of these econo-boxes I see running around. I keep my truck immaculate, not an easy task here in the snow belt, and a lot of people think its much newer. (The body style stayed the same from '07-'13 when they stopped building them) No offense to you people driving these smaller cars, but I'm a big guy; I am not comfortable driving or even riding in a small car. But just because of chronology, somebody with a five year old Corolla with 200k + miles and a duct-taped bumper get the PDB, and I don't?


In SF, the 2011 requirement starts 2/1. I have a low mileage 2010 Hyundai Sonata, always keep it clean and always have passengers ask what car this is. Even had a guy who had a Genesis said Hyundai rocks. But no, Lyft rather have people squeeze into a tiny compact prius...


----------



## turnpikewarrior (Oct 19, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> I'm not sure they would accept a vehicle with a "taped-together bumper." Aside from that, you have a good argument. I would like to see Lyft address it.


After the initial inspection, they don't do any other follow-up. Here in Boston, I've seen duct-taped bumpers, bungee cords holding trunk lids closed and even plastic dry cleaner bags covering windows. And all of these repairs didn't look like they were just done in an emergency situation.....if get you get my drift....


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> LYFT will still gets the $2.70 Safety Fee per ride.





LAuberX said:


> at least Lyft does not take that out of the "fare" like uber does.
> 
> Lyft mini pays $3.20
> Uber mini $2.40
> ...


Exactly that between lyft and the pax does not affect me.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

U


turnpikewarrior said:


> After the initial inspection, they don't do any other follow-up. Here in Boston, I've seen duct-taped bumpers, bungee cords holding trunk lids closed and even plastic dry cleaner bags covering windows. And all of these repairs didn't look like they were just done in an emergency situation.....if get you get my drift....


Uber is requiring me to get another inspection in 6 weeks (I got notification 8 weeks ago). It will be 1 year anniversary, according to Lyft, they require inspection after 1 year also and will let me know when it's needed.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> The amount of drivers qualifing for the power bonus is likely an extremely small % and likely not coating them much of anything.


There is a big difference between (A) the percentage of Lyft drivers who made PDB, and (B) the percentage of Lyft drivers who tried to make PDB who actually made it.

For A, since as we know, a lot of drivers are PT, doing like 15-30 hours, then you add in those that are about to quit doing just a couple of hours a week, and so on, of course A percentage is very low. But a low A percentage doesn't automatically mean if you try to make PDB, it is very hard to make it. For those who want to try to make PDB, I suggest reading the tips and experience of Boston Barry.

From reading the threads of PDB drivers I think the B percentage is much higher than 50%. At least the old PDB was easy to score. The new PDB, it depends on cities.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

turnpikewarrior said:


> After the initial inspection, they don't do any other follow-up. Here in Boston, I've seen duct-taped bumpers, bungee cords holding trunk lids closed and even plastic dry cleaner bags covering windows. And all of these repairs didn't look like they were just done in an emergency situation.....if get you get my drift....


The car issues and conditions that you mentioned are not safe for either the driver or his or her passengers. If you take pictures of it and report to the TNC, you at least are helping the driver's and his/her passengers' safety, but at today's low fares, you may also be helping his finances--either welfare or working anywhere for minimum wage can potentially be better.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> In the recent weeks drivers have noticed that they have met the qualifications for the Power Driver Bonus 10% or 20% but Lyft isn't paying out. From what I'm gathering is that the Acceptance rating is off and will show one thing on the app and other on the dash board. This has happened to me as well as a few others here. My advice is to screen shot the gauges before and after your very last ride of the week. Showing you have hit each qualifier, currently the only response I've gotten from Lyft is they are working on the problem and will keep me updated.


In my opinion, The PDB was way too easy to manipulate Fantastic change, weed out the lazies.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

melxjr said:


> In my opinion, The PDB was way too easy to manipulate Fantastic change, weed out the lazies.


I don't mind the change from hours to total rides; although the change requiring a 2011 or newer vehicle will block me from ever earning another PDB, so I'm not happy about that. Most passengers think my 2010 is a 2015...


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

melxjr said:


> In my opinion, The PDB was way too easy to manipulate Fantastic change, weed out the lazies.


I dont like it because the amount of rides in my area is low. I have yet to get an email about the change in OC.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

andaas said:


> I don't mind the change from hours to total rides; although the change requiring a 2011 or newer vehicle will block me from ever earning another PDB, so I'm not happy about that. Most passengers think my 2010 is a 2015...


That is certainly a shitty aspect of the change, I'm genuinely sorry you fell under that guideline :/


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I dont like it because the amount of rides in my area is low. I have yet to get an email about the change in OC.


They'll make less stringent demands for you then. As they say, Worrying is for FOOLS


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

You guys are right. The new PDB in the process of being rolled out across the country is much harder for so-called "lazy" drivers to game the system. Nothing is perfect, but the new system reflects results more than just fitting or meeting some criteria.

(Edited: Typo and grammar.)


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

melxjr said:


> That is certainly a shitty aspect of the change, I'm genuinely sorry you fell under that guideline :/


It really won't impact me that much; I've only earned 2 PDB's since I started driving. I normally only drive on weekends and require strings of holiday breaks from the day job to have the time to even attempt a PDB (so Thanksgiving/Christmas were the only two weeks I earned it).


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Changes to PDB will ultimately eliminate me, too. My '08 Prius is in beautiful condition, but after March 7 will disqualify me for PDB. I actually would consider upgrading to a qualifying car if Lyft would guarantee no reduction in rates for a year. They are more likely to cut the rates as soon as I upgrade, though.

Between the start of the new bonus scheme on Jan. 25 and March 7, I will still try to make PDB by making only short drives in places where I am sure I can get in many per hour. I will do that by insisting I know where a passenger is going before I actually drive them there, and I'll decline all rides that take me out of the zones in which I know I can get many short rides in as short of time as possible. There are ways to do this while keeping a 90 percent acceptance rate, but you will all have to figure those ways out on your own.

After that date, I'll be driving less and will be even more ruthless in selecting only those rides that are profitable, and to hell with my acceptance rate. And Lyft's customers (the passengers are Lyft's customers, not mine) aren't going to like that much at all.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Changes to PDB will ultimately eliminate me, too. My '08 Prius is in beautiful condition, but after March 7 will disqualify me for PDB. I actually would consider upgrading to a qualifying car if Lyft would guarantee no reduction in rates for a year. They are more likely to cut the rates as soon as I upgrade, though.
> 
> Between the start of the new bonus scheme on Jan. 25 and March 7, I will still try to make PDB by making only short drives in places where I am sure I can get in many per hour. I will do that by insisting I know where a passenger is going before I actually drive them there, and I'll decline all rides that take me out of the zones in which I know I can get many short rides in as short of time as possible. There are ways to do this while keeping a 90 percent acceptance rate, but you will all have to figure those ways out on your own.
> 
> After that date, I'll be driving less and will be even more ruthless in selecting only those rides that are profitable, and to hell with my acceptance rate. And Lyft's customers (the passengers are Lyft's customers, not mine) aren't going to like that much at all.


I am not a TNC driver yet, but in my next upgrading of my sedan, due to this new PDB car-year requirements I am thinking of getting 2013. UberSelect in my city (I also plan to drive Select) requires only 2008 this year. I was thinking 2010 or 2011 should be good enough, but some cities, Las Vegas for example, already require 2013 for Select. Plus this new PDB requirements. Maybe a good idea to go for 2013 or even 2014. But of course need to be prepared that A, rates may not stay at where they are now, B, may get deactivated anytime, and C, even the car-year requirements can change. Uncertainty is part of doing business.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

If the rates in your town are not $1.35/mile or better, you should walk away and do something else. Period. End of story.

Even at $1.35, you need to minimize expenses any way you can and maximize the number of dollars per mile driven if you hope to clear above minimum wage. That means using only a paid-off hybrid, doing all the maintenance yourself, and pinching every penny until it screams in pain. If you get a regular car, have a car payment, and spend money while driving as if you are making bank, you will sooner rather than later come to realize that all you are doing is trading borrowed equity on the bank's car to lose money driving ungrateful and entitled strangers around—and all you will get in return is a worn-out car that is worth far less than you owe on it. That is just the cold, hard truth. 

In fact, to really make any money at this gig, you need to not only drive a paid-off hybrid and watch all your expenses, but you need to do everything you can to make sure your cut of the fares averages near $2 per mile driven, including the miles of your commute in and return home and all deadhead miles. That means you need to learn where and when it surges, and just stay home during the rest of the time. 

If you are not capable of or prepared to do all of the above or if your city's rates are under $1.35, you're just gonna be a high-tech sharecropper for the CEOs of two companies who encourage your foolishness at the same time that they laugh at it.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Exactly that between lyft and the pax does not affect me.


The point is that Lyft still makes money even when they give the PDB, they're just giving up the percentage but they still make money with the SRF.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> If the rates in your town are not $1.35/mile or better, you should walk away and do something else. Period. End of story.
> 
> Even at $1.35, you need to minimize expenses any way you can and maximize the number of dollars per mile driven if you hope to clear above minimum wage. That means using only a paid-off hybrid, doing all the maintenance yourself, and pinching every penny until it screams in pain. If you get a regular car, have a car payment, and spend money while driving as if you are making bank, you will sooner rather than later come to realize that all you are doing is trading borrowed equity on the bank's car to lose money driving ungrateful and entitled strangers around-and all you will get in return is a worn-out car that is worth far less than you owe on it. That is just the cold, hard truth.
> 
> ...


I needed to replace an old sedan anyway. Looking to buy one with cash for $20K, that has 80K miles in it. Will use it for 170,000 miles so depreciation is less than 15 cents per mile. My current one is well past 250K miles and still runs okay, with avg annual repair bills about $1K, but it looks old. Plan to drive UberSelect. In my city the fare rates are: $2.25 per mile, 35 cents per minute. Cancellation fee $10. Judging from your experience, with these stats, will it work. My bestimates had always been (before rate cuts on ScarySaturday) UberX and Lyft drivers on avg earned after expenses before taxes minimum wage, and UberSelect drivers earned double of that. Some said I was too conservative in my bestimates, some felt they were too high. What do you think?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> The point is that Lyft still makes money even when they give the PDB, they're just giving up the percentage but they still make money with the SRF.


Yeah they both do.They lower fares but increase there safe riders fee.Got to love being you own boss


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I needed to replace an old sedan anyway. Looking to buy one with cash for $20K, that has 80K miles in it. Will use it for 170,000 miles so depreciation is less than 15 cents per mile. My current one is well past 250K miles and still runs okay, with avg annual repair bills about $1K, but it looks old. Plan to drive UberSelect. In my city the fare rates are: $2.25 per mile, 35 cents per minute. Cancellation fee $10. Judging from your experience, with these stats, will it work. My bestimates had always been (before rate cuts on ScarySaturday) UberX and Lyft drivers on avg earned after expenses before taxes minimum wage, and UberSelect drivers earned double of that. Some said I was too conservative in my bestimates, some felt they were too high. What do you think?


I don't drive Select, so I have no idea how busy it is. What city? What will you do when they cut the rates, which they will do?


----------



## Fjavier1203 (Nov 26, 2015)

Select is only good for bus travelers. I do better with Lyft hourly and making pdb But when u get a long select then U make money


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> I don't drive Select, so I have no idea how busy it is. What city? What will you do when they cut the rates, which they will do?


I am in Cleveland. I share your concern. Our Select rate is still okay now. But I think it is likely to be cut in the near future, or Uber will require much newer cars, or both. I think it will happen within the next twelve months, so it may make more sense to go UberSUV or UberBlack from the getgo so that there is another level to fall before the dreaded UberX (Cleveland has UberBlack, but not UberSUV yet).


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Changes to PDB will ultimately eliminate me, too. My '08 Prius is in beautiful condition, but after March 7 will disqualify me for PDB. I actually would consider upgrading to a qualifying car if Lyft would guarantee no reduction in rates for a year. They are more likely to cut the rates as soon as I upgrade, though.
> 
> Between the start of the new bonus scheme on Jan. 25 and March 7, I will still try to make PDB by making only short drives in places where I am sure I can get in many per hour. I will do that by insisting I know where a passenger is going before I actually drive them there, and I'll decline all rides that take me out of the zones in which I know I can get many short rides in as short of time as possible. There are ways to do this while keeping a 90 percent acceptance rate, but you will all have to figure those ways out on your own.
> 
> After that date, I'll be driving less and will be even more ruthless in selecting only those rides that are profitable, and to hell with my acceptance rate. And Lyft's customers (the passengers are Lyft's customers, not mine) aren't going to like that much at all.


Completely agree with you. I'll be sure to make good use of my cancel button since I'm just a part-timer and will never reach the minimum rides. Once the new PDB structure begins, I'm cancelling all groups of drunk people under the age of 25, immigrant pax, college kids, supermarket pickups, pickups that are more than 8 minutes away, etc. Pretty much anyone that rarely tips or a trip that just isn't worth my time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Completely agree with you. I'll be sure to make good use of my cancel button since I'm just a part-timer and will never reach the minimum rides. Once the new PDB structure begins, I'm cancelling all groups of drunk people under the age of 25, immigrant pax, college kids, supermarket pickups, pickups that are more than 8 minutes away, etc. Pretty much anyone that rarely tips or a trip that just isn't worth my time.


Just a little friendly joke here...

After refusing all these ride requests, are you left with any trips at all?


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Luckily, I live in an area with little immigrants and there isn't a college campus nearby. Sure, I don't get requests that often (with the exception of weekend nights), but it doesn't matter because I take them from home anyway.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Just a little friendly joke here...
> 
> After refusing all these ride requests, are you left with any trips at all?


Just the profitable ones. This is a business. You are an independent contractor. Take only the rides that are profitable.


----------

